# 1+1+1=28!



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Today my pregnant does had 28 pups between the three of them! Obviously I don't know what babies are from each doe, but I have had a litter out of each one already. The two black & whites are full sisters.

Here's my pile of pinkies









The does about a week before they popped









And the proud papa


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

WOW thats a pile of babies O.O
Have they made separate nests or are they still in that pile up XD
I have had mama mice do it bot ways...taking shifts or grabbing a few for their own stash...
The male must have done a timely job to get them all to explode on the same day...good job papa.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

They're all still piled up  I've selected for "friendly" mice that get along with each other no matter how I rearrange their cages, and they're also the ones who like being more social. So any time I have multiple litters, they just pile them up in a group nest. I think they like it more too, since one can leave to eat, drink, have a run on the wheel.. whatever, and there's still 2 other does on the nest.

The strange thing is, Saffron (broken American brindle) was bred 3 full days before I even exposed the other 2. She just waited to pop with her buddies :lol:


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

New picture! Their patterns are starting to show.









I culled 10 of them after I took this picture, all the PE's (7) and the 3 smallest males, so there's still 18.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awww cuteness! xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Holy Guacamole! That is quite a pile of pink!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

My pile of pink isn't quite so pink anymore! It's starting to be a pile of fuzz now! When I took them out today I quickly sexed them - I wasn't too worried about sorting them 100% since I just wanted to get a rough idea, so I'm sure some are probably in the wrong pile. I know that all the males in the picture below are actually males, but while sorting I may have accidentally put a couple of the "smaller" boys in with the females :lol:

Boys - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the banded black on the end, he has the same markins as Fivel but the mask too, and he's definitely going to stick around! I'm also curious to see what colour the second one from the left is.


















Girls


















Closeup! I think the little heart-shaped blaze is adorable!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My guess is second one from the left might be broken brindle. 
Also ADORE your double banded baby. He's so perfect! I want a double banded soooo bad!

. . . Who am I kidding, I want EVERYTHING! :roll:


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

That could be, daddy has thrown many brindles in the past. And now that I think about it, the last time I corssed Fivel/Stanley to Swarlos, I ended up with a couple of these:









But it was hard to tell what they were until they were really fuzzy, so I guess I'll just have to wait! If Fivel is still fit for breeding in 6-8 weeks, I'd like to cross her back to the little double banded buck, and hopefully get a bunch more just like them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely! I really like marked brindle.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Ooohhhh... I'm seeing spots! I'm in love! 

I want them all... I see one that reminds me of my old mouse Shiner.... I'll take him!!!!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

They are really in their "adorable fuzzy" stage now

Females (I sorted them again and got the same result, so I think these actually are all girls!)









Closeups 4 at a time..



























The boys









Colour comparisons..


















Are these both blue?









Chocolate & black?









And just some fun ones..
Buckley!









4 of the boys being adorable









And finally, my favourite girl


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are either both blue, or one is blue, and one is silver agouti. 
It's also possible, that the lighter one is a lilac. Does it have pink eyes?
It could be dove also, but it looks too dark to me. . .

You have some neat colour-rumps in there! I don't know of anyone who breeds them, so I never see pictures of them. :lol:
Maybe you should jump on that market.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

All these fuzzies have black eyes. I do have an actual lilac but she is a lot lighter than this one..

I like the coloured rump ones. They're totally random as none of the parents had that marking, but I might hang on to one to see how it passes on


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I sold 12 of them to a local snake keeper yesterday, so I took pics before he picked them up.

All 18 together









The 6 I decided to keep (black double banded Dutch and the lighter yellow/blue brindle with the collar and blaze are males, the other 4 are females)









Eyes opening..


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are very striking mice.


----------

